# Mucus in tortoise pee



## mobycontire (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi everyone,
So my tortoise for the last two days has had very mucusy pee. The pee is normal color but just thick. Other than the pee, he woke up today with some eye crust (similar to the kind we experience, which was easily remedied with a few drops of water). Otherwise,everything is normal. He is eating and moving around (knock on wood). Anybody have an idea what could cause this abnormality?
Oh a few weeks ago he ate a day lily, and had a bowel movement shortly after with undigested Lilly in his feces, and had was a bit lethargic for a few days, perhaps this is related? However, his pee was normal until very recently... I don't know what is wrong! Help, please!!


----------



## ascott (Aug 11, 2013)

These are redfoot tortoise we are talking about right? What is their diet? What is their enclosure like? What temps and lighting and uv to you offer them?

Did they ever fully recover for their URI ??


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 11, 2013)

Sometimes mucous in the pee indicates a flagellate infestation.


----------

